# 3rd Time Lucky



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Girlsssssssss! PANIC ATTACK! It happens all the time.. I went to view a pup in Birmingham they let me down.. then put him back up for sale! I went to view a pup in Essex.. they let me down... They put him back up for sale. I've now placed a deposit on the pup of my dreams... I love him so so so much... Ive visited him twice and am planning to visit him again in the next day or two... but have just found an advert for him and his brother!!!!!!!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Why would my breeder advertise him?
I just dont get it?
Ive placed a deposit.. we get along great  But then why?
And why advertise them for 750 pound but charge me 800!
My breeder said to me she has no access to the internet and therefore her friend will do the advert.. do you think her friend got it wrong? And heard there was 2 boys.. but didnt realise only 1 was for sale?
I love him sooo much AND WILL NOT LOOSE HIM!!!! NO NO NO!
Nobody will have him! Beleive me lol
But could it just be a mistake?
HELP!
xxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i think it's a mistake !!!! 

why don't you contact the breeder and see what she says ?

it's weird though that you paid more ....but breeders can never know you are desperate for a puppy because then they will higher their price !!

that's what happened with cosmo too.....they knew i was desperate after viper died .....and i paid 650 pound (1300 usd) and afterwards i saw their normal price was around 500 pound ( 1000 usd )

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow no.. she cant tell IM DESPERATE lol no Im not desperate else I wouldnt have waited that long for him! I took it all in my stride lol
 
Maybe a mistake?
xxxxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I would be panicking, can you get down to Essex now we are only an hour 'ish' from London to find out whats going on ,just to settle your mind!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Get down to Essex? Why essex?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

umm i know this is soooo off topic but how does the pound thing work?
like 1 pound = how much in us money? :scratch:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Must have mis read thought you said your pup was in Essex and being advertised again :? will re read it again oh that was the second pup,how near is your pups breeder to you?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow no there were other people who let me down in essex.. my pups no in essex!
But should I still be panicking?


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

im not sure how much a dollar is too a pond but £800 is roughly $1400 i think


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

shes in bedfordshire.. Im in London.. takes me an hour to get there... (still trying to get through... DAMN THE BT LINE!)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

800.00 GBP
United Kingdom Pounds =

1,406.32 USD
United States Dollars 

Chis are so much more expensive here...
stef xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok stef cslm down. where did u see your boy advertised?????


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I really hope it works out for u sweetie it's probably a big misunderstanding. Sadly with me I only know long coated breeders but I do know of a long coat black and tan boy pup available

Sarah


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I really hope it works out for u sweetie it's probably a big misunderstanding. Sadly with me I only know long coated breeders but I do know of a long coat black and tan boy pup available
> 
> Sarah


Thanks Sarah.. but Ive waited this long for my smoothcoat... FOR HIM! Im not about to loose him.. its gotta be a misunderstanding.. its just gotta. My breeder told me last week that her friend is going to advertise the pups.. maybe her friend got it wrong!
{congratulations on your new chi.. stitch and the new baby!}


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Have you got through to them yet??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no its just ringing and ringing! :? I hate that ringing noise!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Did they say you could just visit when him you wanted to or do you have to let them know you are coming first, you could go there and say you were in the area and was it okay to visit your pup.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> no its just ringing and ringing! :? I hate that ringing noise!!!!


*hugs* I'm sure it'll be ok


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm I just politley used to ring and let her know... :? but Im not allowed to knock her door if its open.. she said Im welcome to just walk in and that she doesnt ever want to see me knock the door lol  
I have found the receipt that states my deposit and that...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Id make my way down there... but Ive got an ear infection and my head feels like it swelling up! My mum wants me to go hospital but I cant stand them places.. Id prefer ust to sit down!
xxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Mistakes Ive spotted on the advert (it must be her friend that did it... she has no access to the internet)

FIRST IT STATES NO PEDIGREE.. THEN IT SAYS THEY DO

IT SAYS THE 8TH AUGUST THEY ARE READY... I GOT TOLD THE 10TH

IT SAYS 2 PUPS.. THERES ONLY 1

IT SAYS 750.. BUT THEY'RE 800

LAST BUT NOT LEAST.. THE CONTACT NUMBER IS WRITTEN WRONG..!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Id make my way down there... but Ive got an ear infection and my head feels like it swelling up! My mum wants me to go hospital but I cant stand them places.. Id prefer ust to sit down!
> xxxxxx


 ....................same here ive got a burst ear drum it fixed itself but when i had my accident it burst again and i keep getting ear infections, hubby keeps saying go to doctors etc again but i hate doctors and nurses and hospitals etc best not to go it might affect your driving unless someone can take you?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes.. I think I'll go doctors in the morning.. its a walk away.
Id need somebody to drive me to the hospital anyway as I dont drive lol Im only 16  
I hope you get better soon... how did your ear drum burst?

edited...
yes my balance is weaker now my ears hurt...
I nearly fell over yesterday! :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

First time it was caused by being hit ( first marriage) then this time i fell off a stool changing curtains a couple years ago and hit my head on door frame,i had 5 staples in my head told hospital my leg hurt they just sent me home without checking and said it was going to be bruised, i could hardly walk next day went back to hospital and they xrayed it turned out i had also fractured my knee at the same time :roll:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> First time it was caused by being hit ( first marriage) then this time i fell off a stool changing curtains a couple years ago and hit my head on door frame,i had 5 staples in my head told hospital my leg hurt they just sent me home without checking and said it was going to be bruised, i could hardly walk next day went back to hospital and they xrayed it turned out i had also fractured my knee at the same time :roll:



awwww *hugs* u've really been in the wars  u should both be taking it easy, wish I could have to work and have had flu all week


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> First time it was caused by being hit ( first marriage) then this time i fell off a stool changing curtains a couple years ago and hit my head on door frame,i had 5 staples in my head told hospital my leg hurt they just sent me home without checking and said it was going to be bruised, i could hardly walk next day went back to hospital and they xrayed it turned out i had also fractured my knee at the same time :roll:


ow no... I hate hearing about domestic violences! As sarah said.. you have been to the wars. I really do hope your ear heals soon too! Ear pains can be excruciating and Ive never had one as bad as this one.... its a pain up the a**! Ive had a weeks course of ear drops but they havent helped and its been over a week now on the medication but the pain has gradually built up over the past month or 2.. I know I shouldnt have left it!... I think my ear canal is tightening and closing up (TMIF)
:wave: Hope your ear heals soon!xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, have you got through to the breeder yet?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got through.. she doesnt know who put the advert up and i think she sed all the pups had gone! She asked when i was coming to see my baby.. so thats good!! And said shes had 3 calls in the last 10 minutes regarding the pups! I was so lucky to get in there weeks ago!  HEAS STILL MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

phew stef I just read all that and was panicking a bit - I would have gone down there and smacked that womans arse if she had let you down lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I no you would have clare lol I think you woulda flipped lol
I woulda cried... :wave: not no more....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Take your camera with you when you go see your pup!! Photos woman!! Lots of photos!!

I'm glad you got everything sorted out; but I'd proceed a bit carefully and do a double check at her house to ensure there's nothing shady going on. 

I'm so paranoid when it comes to breeders, thinking I'll miss something I should have seen as a warning sign, etc. Maybe that's just me though. I'm a freak.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow .. her home is just fine. Her dogs are divas lol
Her garden is fenced off... but as quoted from somoeone whos had a pup from her in the past "is a bit forgetful but she is harmless....she is a lovely lady but can get stressed (i think its her age) so just be gentle with her"
I will be alert.. but she knew it was me and knows I bought the baby!
lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Your far from a freak lol JUST VERY RIGHT IN WHAT YOU SAY! I'll keep ma eyes pealed lol!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh thats good hes still yours.Ive forgotten when do you get him?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

On August 10th I beleive... but may ask to collect the day before or day after as Im fully booked that day (mine and my twins birthday- I wouldnt mind missing my bday.. but my brothers? And its also a close friend of mine--- though if I had to Id whipe out the whole diary for my chi baby! My mum said she'll have him for the first nigh lol Yeh right Ill never get him back!
xxxxxxxx


----------

